
5400-line Player class (C#) from Celeste - minimaxir
https://github.com/NoelFB/Celeste/blob/master/Source/Player.cs
======
minimaxir
More detail in original Tweet:
[https://twitter.com/MattThorson/status/969336877663764481](https://twitter.com/MattThorson/status/969336877663764481)

